# A few ERC Pics



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I sliced these full 1.5" thick for a gentleman whom gave me several uprooted blowdowns from recent storms.
















Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I love cutting into crotches and ERC are some of my favorite, for the reason seen in your pics. Very pretty.






.


----------

